# Old Road Bike Parts



## nick-22 (25 Aug 2010)

Hi all,

I need some parts for my old road bike, basically the BB seems to be gone, and then also the gears are no longer there (its singlespeed). 

So if anybody has any of these things then would be awesome, preferably on the cheap side, its just for a town, short ride bike.

Thanks


----------



## onhold (25 Aug 2010)

nick-22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some parts for my old road bike, basically the BB seems to be gone, and then also the gears are no longer there (its singlespeed).
> 
> ...



Hi Nick22

just a thought, can no longer use my road bike (due to shoulder op) it's a British Eagle Vitus Tri Sport with 22.5 inch frame, Shimano Exage thru out, 700 wheels, down tube shifters, little untidy but ideal for work. £35, if this is any help give us a call on 
01992 461365 (Hertfordshire)

cheers Steve


----------



## nick-22 (26 Aug 2010)

sounds really nice actually, do you have any photos? very interested...

email me: nickhipwell@gmail.com



onhold said:


> Hi Nick22
> 
> just a thought, can no longer use my road bike (due to shoulder op) it's a British Eagle Vitus Tri Sport with 22.5 inch frame, Shimano Exage thru out, 700 wheels, down tube shifters, little untidy but ideal for work. £35, if this is any help give us a call on
> 01992 461365 (Hertfordshire)
> ...


----------



## onhold (26 Aug 2010)

will try and email pics when the wife gets in . cheers steve


----------



## nick-22 (26 Aug 2010)

awesome stuff thanks very much.

nick



onhold said:


> will try and email pics when the wife gets in . cheers steve


----------

